# Cypripedium acaule in situ



## Spaph (Sep 3, 2013)

I just got back from a trip to Timmins Ontario and found Cyp. acaule in seed pod and left over dry flowers. Would love to come back in the spring to battle the bugs and see them in flower :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Too late.  At least they set seed.


----------



## Dido (Sep 4, 2013)

Nic epic thanks for sharing 
you should have brought the green seedpot with you and send it to me


----------



## Spaph (Sep 4, 2013)

Dido said:


> Nic epic thanks for sharing
> you should have brought the green seedpot with you and send it to me



:clap: Next time!


----------



## Jim734 (Sep 4, 2013)

Did you try some of the blueberries? They look good.


----------



## Spaph (Sep 4, 2013)

Jim734 said:


> Did you try some of the blueberries? They look good.


Yes! In half an hour we picked enough for two pies!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 4, 2013)

And a battle it will be to see them in flower - black flies and mosquitoes will be "picking" you for pie! :rollhappy:


----------



## Spaph (Sep 4, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> And a battle it will be to see them in flower - black flies and mosquitoes will be "picking" you for pie! :rollhappy:



LOL!!! :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 4, 2013)

Most excellent!!!!! Exciting to see the potential. Sure, the flowers are beautiful, but what will we enjoy in the future!?


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------

